# Car Park Rage !!!!!!



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Just went back to the car park to get something from my car and some f##king idiot had parked like this !
Moved it forward to look at it and no permanent damage I dont think but you can see the stud marks from his number plate in the dirt on my bumper and the mark on his number plate. Car belongs to someone who works at the jewellers in the town according to the car park attendant. Just going to have a few words with him and they wont be polite :-(


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What a wanker.......

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> What a wanker.......
> 
> J
> xx


Yes a real Wan#er Jess. Just had words and he denied it  Said I had moved it after he parked there. Good job I have the Car Park attendant as my witness. Showed him the photos in front of a shop full of customers and he went very sheepish.
Anyway moved my car to a space in between a Porsche and an M3. Don't think they will door ding me
Jenny
x


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

That's unbelievable!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > What a wanker.......
> ...


#shitcarprick

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The car is dented [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I am furious to say the least. Only mark on the car.
I suppose the fun will start now trying to get him to pay for it.
Jenny


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

What a complete pr1ck. [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Not even man enough to own up when confronted!
Give him hell until he coughs up. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I will try and catch him tomorrow and see what he says. Somehow I don't think he will want to know. 
Jenny
x


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If that was me, and he denied it and was an arsehole about it when I had photos and witness, that jag wouldn't be road worthy now !
What a wan*er


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I will take someone with me when I go back. Just a bit worried he may take it out on my car when no one is around.
I have to park in there everyday :? 
Jenny
x


----------



## marsiz202 (Oct 7, 2014)

What a nob! Thats unbelievable! If he had denied that to me I would of made sure it wouldn't of been able to get him home!


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Really hacks me off stuff like this, people just don't give a toss about other peoples property!! What an absolute wanker.

Hope he coughs up the repair money to get it sorted.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Well....Spoke to him this morning and he was in a better frame of mind. He has agreed to pay for any damage and admitted it was his fault, not that he could have really denied it. 
After washing the car, the mark can hardly be seen, the little dent seems to have come out by itself overnight? 
So I probably wont bother with it
Still angry that people can be so careless
Jenny
x


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Tap him up for pain and suffering ££££
Mentally ! Lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Small dents in plastic often go away - especially if you get a hair drier on them :wink:

I suspect he did not realise he had parked like that. I don't think anyone would leave a car touching if they knew they had bumped as it's obvious evidence. They would have backed off - or even parked somewhere else.

He's probably embarrassed having been confronted by the evidence and hopefully will be more careful in future.


----------

